# Sting Ray BMX early builds



## butnut (May 21, 2020)

Anyone still have their old Sting Rays with BMX mods? Before the diamond frames there was the bulletproof Sting Ray. Unbreakable frame, perfect for hard riding and jumps. I guess Ashtabula jumped into the game with the same Schwinn parts, but better, stronger metal. BMX styled braced handlebars and beefy banana seat braces. Lets see 'em if you have any old photographs...long before digital and internet. Found this pic on the net. I got inspired to start a retirement project!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2020)

Yea, and if your older brother or uncle was handy you could have a 2 speed kickback on your 20” BMX like I did in 1973!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 3, 2020)

Neat 70 stingray ,converted to bmx long ago.i got this from a friend that found it in a socal garage.left as discovered for the most part.i found a replacement Carlisle front tire and made rideable as is.kool piece of history and will remain this way.


----------



## butnut (Jun 3, 2020)

Yup...street cruiser converted to dirt track! Very kool...thanks for sharing. I'm still putting mine together.


----------

